# Can Sikhism Survive This Century ?



## Admin (Jul 1, 2004)

Given the pressures of modern societies both in the West and East (India), I often wonder if our 'feldgling' religion will be able to survive and will it be around for the next 1500 - 2000 years like Islam or Christianity. 
The Sikh religion is a very tolerant religion, and there is no practice in our scriptures to convert people of other faith - as in Islam or Christianity, after all, that is one of the key reasons why and how those religions have grown so widely all over the world. 

You see people of ALL races embracing Islam & Christianity. In all the years Sikhs lived in Africa, I don't think they 'converted' or 'convinced' a black person to become Sikh - why??


----------



## sukhi (Jul 9, 2004)

i think one of the problems with Sikhi surviving is that a lot of people aren't open to people of other races embracing their culture or religion. a lot of people confuse culture with religion and thus have a problem with other cultures adopting Sikhi as part of their lives.

but... one of the things that i believe will help Sikhi thrive in the future is the fact that it's such a universal religion and so tolerant. the fact that we aren't actively seeking out people to convert to our religion is something that attracts a lot of people to it. Sikhi doesn't dictate that all other religions are pure crap and that Sikhi is the only true religion. rather, it has been said that whosoever prays to God with sincerity and modesty will be blessed by God.

that's just my 2 cents worth...


----------



## Arvind (Jul 16, 2004)

As a Sikhism, things may not take proper direction, if sikhism is considered just a religion of sikhs, and that too of Punjab, India or other gatherings around the world. BUT as a sikhi way of life, certainly it is going to lead ALL. As well said by one famous person - when all realize the futility of different religions, the cosmic anthem wud be: Gagan mein thaal ravi chand deepak bane...


----------



## truth_seeker (Jul 19, 2004)

One reason may be that we are not well known.
I am in germany, were you cant find many books or info on sikhi, people confuse me with either hindu or muslim. There are many people out there looking for a path to God, its sad to see that we dont share with them and offer our path. Sikhi has so much to offer, especially to the western people who are often at odds with illogical religions. So there is certainly a future, but it depends on us!


----------



## Arvind (Jul 19, 2004)

As per 'One reason may be that we are not well known.'

Being not well known may be due to:
1. Other person is ignorant, or still worse dont want to learn at all
2. We dont project ourselves properly, or perhaps we ourselves dont know much about ourselves or to be precise sikhs.

Emphatically speaking, there is NO doubt about future. Sikhism is going to stay. Look at this site's admin, and so many other learned members of this forum, whose writings are treat to eyes and mind, and learners like us, who will keep hammering each other in confused times who are going to keep the spirit alive. Sikhs in Mexico are my favourite however.


----------

